# Sugar Free Yellow Cake



## chanemarie (May 16, 2006)

Hi Does anyone have a really good sugar free yellow cake mix that doesn't leave an aftertaste....
I usually end up buying one for my dad who is diabetic and it costs around $30 for a 2 layer 8 inch round...!!!!!!:roll: 
I think i want to make it myself...
splenda has that better for baking thing but I can't use real sugar at all..
Please help


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Are you saying that you "do" or "do not" want to use Splenda?

Splenda's Yellow Cake

Diabetic Yellow Cake And Fluffy Frosting


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I think she means the baking mix from Splenda, which includes about 50% sugar.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Please consider using this thread instead so that others who may have similar concerns can benefit from the information.


----------



## chanemarie (May 16, 2006)

Hi Foodi4lif 
You are too kewl!!! thank you so much lots of great information. I will definitely hit you up on recipes...my father will be eternally grateful!!!!!!!
Thank you to everyone with the great information as well!


----------



## cakekelly (Jul 16, 2010)

I was looking for the recipe for the sugar free yellow cake. Also I was looking for a sugar free buttercream icing recipe. Can anyone help?


----------



## happycaker (May 10, 2011)

Where's the recipe from Foodi4lif? Apologies, I am new to this and just joined bc I saw the post. Thanks


----------



## clagger (Aug 21, 2011)

The recipe is missing.  Can anyone please put it here.  Thank you.


----------

